# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى .. (مدينة صفد)

## هدوء عاصف

*لـــكـــي لا نـــنـــســـى*
*(مدينة صفد)* 


 









** 

 
 

*الموقع* 
*تقع في الجليل الأعلى، عند التقاء دائرة العرض 32,58 شمالاً وخط طول 35.29 شرقا، تبعد 29 كم عن الحدود اللبنانية، وهي ذات موقع استراتيجي. حرصت جميع الغزوات الأجنبية على السيطرة عليها، نظراً لوقوعها على الطريق الواصلة شمالاً إلى دمشق، ولكونها، في بعض الأحيان، عاصمة للجليل، بالإضافة إلى أهميتها التجارية، فقد كانت في الماضي محطة من محطات البريد بين الشامومصر.* 

** 

 
*تاريخ المدينة* 
*أسسها الكنعانيون فوق قلعة تريفوت في الجنوب الغربي من جبل كنعان ويحيط بها . ترتفع 839م عن سطح البحر. مرجعيون وصور شمالا ، بحيرة طبريا وغور بيسان جنوباً ، وجبال زمود والجرمق شرقاً ،وسهول عكا والبحر المتوسط غرباً . ورد ذكرها في النقوش المصرية في القرن المصرية في القرن 14 ق.من بين مدن الجليل ،وعرفت في العهد الروماني باسم (صيف) كقلعة حصينة ومركز حصينة ومركز للقسس . وأقدم ذكر لها في صدر الاسلام يعود الى القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر ميلادي . احتلها الفرنجة وأقاموا فيها قلعة صفد التي كانت تسيطر على شمال الجليل وطريق دمشق عكا عام 1140 م. وحررها صلاح من الفرنجه عام 1188م . لكن الصالح اسماعيل صاحب دمشق تنازل عنها لهم كعربون صداقة وتحالف ضد الصالح أيوب في مصر والنصار داوود في الأردن عام 1240 م ، لكن الظاهر بيبرس استعادها ثانية في عام 1266م . خضعت للحكم العثماني منذ عام 1517 م بعد انتصار السلطان سليم الأول العثماني على السلطان قنصوه الغوري المملوكي في موقعه مرج دابق 1516 م، خضعت فيها صفد لكن الأمور والحداث سارت عكس ما كان يتوقع إذ سقطت حيفا في يد المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة بتاريخ 24/ 4/ 1948 م ، وارتكبت المجازر والمذابح ضد السكان ، وادى ذلك الى تشريد بعض سكانها بتاريخ 5 و6/ 5/ 1948 . بلغت مساحة قضاء صفد في 1/ 4/ 1945 (696131) دونماً . وقدر عدد سكان قضاء صفد في عام 1922 حوالي (22790) نسمة ، وفي عام 1931 حوالي (39713) ، وفي عام 1945 حوالي (53620) نسمة .*  

** 
 

*تبلغ مساحة أراضي مدينة صفد (4431) دونماً ويقدر عدد سكانها من العرب عام 1922 حوالي (5775) نسمة ، وفي عام 1931 حوالي (6894) نسمة، وفي عام 1945 حوالي (9530) نسمة . وقد بلغ عدد اللاجئين من أهالي صفد حوالي (67888) نسمة حسب تقديرات عام 1998 م. تعتبر مدينة صفد ذات موقع أثري هام . تحتوي على تلال وخرب وأبراج وتصاريف ومعاصر زيت وخمور واحواض منقورة في الصخر وانقاض وأساسات وحجارة مزخرفة وأدوات صوانية ومدافن وفخاريات وجدران واعمدة ومغائر وصهاريج ونقوش وآثار رسوم مدهونة وخزانات وسلالم . كما يوجد بها حمام بنات يعقوب ، خربة بنات يعقوب ، قصر عترا . أقام الصهاينة في صفد اعلى مستعمرة لهم في كل فلسطين ، وهي مستعمرة (قريات السارة) التي ترتفع 961 م عن سطح البحر، وتقع فوق جبل كنعان . وقد بلغ عدد المستعمرات المقامة على أراضي صفد حوالي (61) مستعمرة*  


** 
 


*السكان والنشاط الاقتصادي* 
*بلغ عدد سكان مدينة صفد في عام 1922، 8761 نسمة، وبهذا ينخفض هذا العدد عما كان عليه في عام 1908 حوالي 10000 نسمة، يرجع ذلك إلى الظروف السيئة التي تعرض لها سكان المدينة من الأوبئة والمجاعات، وفي عام 1931 وصل عدد سكان المدينة إلى 9441 نسمة، وفي عام1945 قدر عددهم 11930 نسمة، وفي أواخر عهد الانتداب البريطاني وصل عددهم إلى 13386 نسمة، أما في عام 1948 فقد اجبر سكان المدينة على الهجرة حيث بلغ عدد سكان المدينة 2317 نسمة، بسبب تدفق اليهود 1949 ليرتفع عددهم في عام 1954 على المدينة، حيث بلغ عددهم 4000 يهودي ثم ارتفع إلى 5500 نسمة عام 1950 ثم إلى 15000 نسمة عام 1966، وقد مارست مدينة صفد العديد من النشاطات الاقتصادية مثل:*
*الزراعة: حيث زرعت الأراضي الجبلية المحيطة بمدينة صفد بأشجار الزيتون والعنب والتبغ والأشجار المثمرة الأخرى والخضر والحبوب، وأهم المحاصيل التي تنتجها صفد الزيتون والعنب والتين والبطيخ والمشمش والبرقوق والخوخ والكمثرى والبرتقال. الصناعة: توجد في المدينة الصناعات الغذائية والسجائر والدراجات والمطابخ.* 

** 

*التجارة: نظرا للموقع الجغرافي الهام التي تتمتع به مدينة صفد فإن الحركة التجارية قد نشطت بسبب كونها مركزا سياحيا ومصيفاً مشهورا من مصايف فلسطين، فهي غنية بالمعوقات السياحية، كالمناظر الطبيعية الجميلة والأشجار الباسقة والأماكن التي تروج الحركة وتنشط المواصلات، وتعج صفد بالأسواق التي يأتي إليها السكان من المناطق المجاورة للبيع والشراء في زمن المماليك، أصبحت صفد إحدى النيابات في بلاد الشام، ومحطة بريد بين مصر والشام، ويصل إليها الحمام الزاجل في مصر. سنة 1516م انتصر السلطان سليم الأول العثماني على السلطان قنصوة الغوري المملوكي في موقعة مرج دابق، وخضعت صفد سنة 1517م للعثمانيين. بتاريخ 24/4/1948م احتلتها المنظمات الإسرائيلية المسلحة وطردت أهلها الفلسطينيين إلى لبنان وسوريا* 


** 


*النشاط الثقافي في مدينة صفد* 
*وفي عهد الانتداب البريطاني، ضمت صفد ثلاث مدارس، وخاصة في العام الدراسي1942/ 1943 مدرستين ابتدائيتين وأخرى ثانوية، وارتفع هذا العدد في العام الدراسي 1946/ 1947 ليصل إلى خمس مدارس، ثلاث مدارس للبنين ومدرستين للبنات.*
*تأسست المدرسة الرشيدية في صفد عام 1895م، حيث ضمت عام 1898م-1316هـ نحو 27 طالبا يعلمهم معلم واحد، أما في عام 1318هـ-1900م ارتفع هذا الرقم إلى 30 طالبا مع معلم واحد، أما المدرسة الإعدادية التي بناها الإنكليز عام 1300هـ- 1883م فقد ضمت 51 طالبا.*
*بالإضافة إلى المدارس فقد ضمت صفد العديد من الجمعيات والنوادي الرياضية ومن الجمعيات كان هناك : 1. جمعية اليقظة العلمية التي تدعو إلى التفتح الوطني والوعي القومي. 2. الجمعيات السرية وهدفها تصفية العملاء أو بعض عناصر النظام البريطاني أو الصهيوني مثل جمعية الكف الأحمر وغيرها.* 
** 
*أما النوادي الرياضية فكان هناك، النادي الرياضي الإسلامي، بالإضافة إلى وجود نشاط مسرحي إقليمي. وفي الحرب العالمية الأولى، بلغ عدد المدارس في مركز القضاء وفي جميع ملحقاته 10 مدارس رسمية و 22 مدرسة غير رسمية، وكان في قصبة صفد ثلاث مدارس للذكور، إحداها للحضانة ومدرسة واحدة للإناث، كان في مدرسة الذكور الابتدائية الأولى 150 طالبا وفي الثانية 70 طالبا وفي الحضانة 60 صبيا، وفي مدرسة الإناث التي تقرر تفريقها إلى مدرستين 150 طالبة.* 

** 

 


*معالم المدينة* 
*توجد الكثير من المعالم التي تظهر الهوية العربية والإسلامية لهذه المدينة مثل الجوامع والزوايا ومنها : * الجوامع 1. جامع الظاهر بيبرس أو الجامع الأحمر 2. جامع الجوكنداري 3. الجامع اليوسفي الكبير أو جامع السوق، اتخذه اليهود معرضا للصور 4. الصواوين وهدمه اليهود وبقيت مئذنته (وهو في أيضا يسمى جمع الخفاجة أو الخفاجي حيث المأذنة التي تنتصب وحدهادون جامعها في وسط المدينة انما هي تعود لجامع الخفاجي أو الخفاجة والذي يعود بالاصل إلى الشيخ شهاب الدين أحمدبن موسى بن خفاجة الصفدي والمتوفي في صفد سنة 750هـ، وهو الفقيه وعالم الدين واللغة، المفتي والقاضي في صفد، وهو الجد الأعلى لعائلة النحوي المعروفة في صفد ،والتي أيضا لها جامع بجوار بيت الشيخ أحمد حامد النحوي في حارة الاكراد بصفد ويعرف بجامع الشيخ أحمد النحوي وهو القاضي الشرعي المعروف في صفد ولدى عائلاتها، أو جامع النحوي، والذي هدمه المحتلون بعد نكبة عام 1948)*
*5. جامع سيدنا يعقوب، جعله اليهود مخزنا للأخشاب. * الزوايا 1. زاوية الشيخ العثماني 2. زاوية حسام الدين بن عبد الله الصفدي 3. زاوية الشيخ شمس الدين* 


** 

 



*اعلام المدينة* 
*ينسب إلى صفد عدد من العلماء باسم الصفدي. حكم صفد الشيخ عمر بن زيدان، الشهير باسم (الشيخ عمر الزيداني). ابنه الشيخ ظاهر العمر الزيداني ولد في صفد. وتمرد على العثمانيين وحكم الجليل وعجلون، هو وأبناؤه مدة ثمانين سنة، وتحالف مع آل شهاب في لبنان ضد الأتراك، ولكن تركيا قضت عليه. محمود عثمان، عبد الله الشاعر، المحامي عارف حجازي، المحاميان عبد الرحمن وعبدالغني النحوي، زكي قدورة، سعيد مراد، عبد سليمان اللحام، علي رضا النحوي، الشيخ أحمد حامد النحوي، وابن صفد البار صبحي الخضراء، والاستاذ الشاعر والاديب محي الدين الحاج عيسى، والاستاذ عزالدين الحاج عيسى سكنها الزاهد شيخ الصوفية أحمد بن عطاء، وكان شيخ بلاد الشام في ذلك الزمان. وقد دفن في صفد سنة 369هـ. والشيخ شهاب الدين أحمدبن موسى بن خفاجة الصفدي والمتوفي في صفد سنة 750هـ، وهو الفقيه وعالم الدين واللغة، المفتي والقاضي في صفد، وهو الجد الأعلى لعائلة النحوي المعروفة في صفد، وقد اورث علوم اللغة والافتاء والقضاء لأبناء عائلته إلى ان سقطت صفد بيد المحتل الغاصب سنة 1948، وأيضاً من علماء صفد : نقيب السادات الأشراف بصفد السيد الشريف مصطفى سعد الدين بن محمد السعدي الجباوي الإدريسي الحسني من أحفاد القطب الكبير والعارف الشهير الشيخ سعد الدين الجباوي الحسني الحسيني المكي الهاشمي السعدي الجباوي الإدريسي الحسني، ولد في صفد ودرس على والده وعلى علماء صفد، ثم رحل إلى الأزهر فتلقى على أجلاء علمائه، وعاد إلى مدينة صفد فتصدر علماءها الأعلام، وجلس على سجادة السادة السعدية في صفد، وفي عام 1332هـ (1914م) أنيطت به وظيفة نقابة السادة الأشراف. وكان نسابة السادة السعدية كافة في بلاد الشام، توفي عام 1355هـ (1936م) عن ثمانين عاما تقريبا. و أيضاً القاضي الشيخ سليمان سعد الدين { السعدي الجباوي } وهو خريج جامعات إستنبول، توفي ودفن بعد النكبة في مدينة أجداده دمشق.* 


** 

*مدينة صفد على الشبكة* 
*صور المدينة النادرة والحديثة* 
*منظر من القمر الصناعي لمدينة صفد* 
*خرائط لمدينة صفد وقراها* 
*احصائيات وحقائق* 












*أنظر في مواضيع متصلة:* 


*0 مدينة حيفـــــــــــا* 
*0 مدينة النــــــاصرة* 
*0 مدينة عكــــــــــــا* 
*0 مدينة يــــــــــافــا* 
0 مدينة طبريـــــــــا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
 


البيوت الفلسطينية المهملة في صفد

كيان في قمة العنصرية!
[/align]*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بسلموا محمود كل مدن فلسطين جنة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
مها..

لك كل الإحترام 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
 

منظر في المدينة القديمة 
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
عبد الله الشــــــــــــــــرفا


تشرفت بمرورك هنا 
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يزيدك شرف يا كبير

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
 


بفلسطين بتحتار

مين احلى من مين !!!
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
 

احد البيوت الموجودة قرب المأذنة لا تزال كاملة - ربيع 2003

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
 


زقاق في احدى اسواق المدينة
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
 


الصعود للمدينة من الجهة الشرقية
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*نابلس* إحدى أكبر المدن الفلسطينية سكاناً وأهمها موقعاً. هي عاصمة فلسطين الاقتصادية ومقر أكبر الجامعات الفلسطينية. قُدر عدد سكانها بحوالي 275,000 نسمة عام 2006[المصدر ناقص أو غير مذكور]. تعتبر نابلس عاصمة شمال الضفة الغربية إضافةً إلى كونها مركزاً لمحافظة نابلس التي يبلغ عدد قراها 56 قرية ويقدر عدد سكانها بقرابة 536,380 نسمة حسب إحصاءات عام 2006. تُعرف أيضا بأسماء *جبل النار*، *دمشق الصغرى*، *عش العلماء*، وفي العهد الروماني كانت تُعرف باسم _Flavia Neapolis_.
خضعت نابلس لحكم العديد من الأباطرة الرومان على مدى 2,000 سنة. وفي القرنين الخامسوالسادس للميلاد أدّى نزاع بين سكان المدينة من السامريينوالمسيحيين إلى بروز عدد من الإنتفاضات السامرية ضد الحكم البيزنطي، قبل أن تقوم الإمبراطورية بإخماد ثوراتهم هذه بعنف، مما أدى لاضمحلال عددهم في المدينة. فتح العربالمسلمون، في زمن خلافةأبي بكر الصديق، هذه المدينة وباقي فلسطينوالشام، وفي هذا العهد عُرّب اسمها ليصبح نابلس بدلاً من _نيابوليس_، وازداد عدد المسلمين من سكانها وأخذت البعض من كنائسها ومعابدها السامرية تتحول إلى مساجد شيئاً فشيئاً. سقطت نابلس تحت الحكم الصليبي عام 1099 قبل أن تعود لحكم المسلمين الأيوبيينوالمماليك بعدهم.
أصبحت نابلس عاصمة مقاطعة _جبل نابلس_، في العهد العثماني، وكانت في هذه الفترة سنجقا تابع لولاية دمشق. خضعت المدينة للحكم المصري الذي دام تسع سنوات في بلاد الشام، في العقد الثالث من القرن التاسع عشر، قبل أن تعود للحكم العثماني، فالبريطاني، عندما انهزمت الدولة العثمانية في الحرب العالمية الأولى وخضعت فلسطين للإنتداب البريطاني. سقطت نابلس تحت الاحتلال الإسرائيلي عام 1967 حين سقطت الضفة الغربية بأكملها.
تُشتهر المدينة بصناعة الصابون القديمة، وبالكنافة النابلسية، التي تعتبر من أشهر الحلويات الشرقية في بلاد الشام.






جانب من المدينة القديمة في نابلس. في الخلفية يظهر جبل عيبال. الصورة أخذت باتجاه الغرب.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يا عيبني على صفد ..
كل مدن فلسطين رائعة الجمال ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكور حماده .. :Eh S(7):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صفد مدينة مزدهرة إبان الحكم العربي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صور من المدينة ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

برج قلعة صفد عبد الحميد الثاني

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مقبرة وأنقاض قرية النبي يوشع

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الحي العربي في صفد

----------


## شذى البنفسج

شوارع صفد

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صـــفـــد ( عاصمة الجليل الغربي الفلسطيني ) 

صفد مدينة فلسطينيةجميلة ، هادئة ، وادعة ، تفترش قمم جبال الجليل الغربي ، في فلسطين ، جبال كنعان والجرمق ، جبل القلعة وسطها ، وجبل الاكراد من تراثها ، شامخة شموخ جبالها وتاريخها، فهي المدينة الفلسطينية التي تقع في الزاوية الشمالية الشرقية لفلسطين ، وعلى زاوية الحدود السورية اللبنانية ، تطل على بحيرة طبرية الواقعة جنوب شرق المدينة


وعندما تتحدث صفد عن نفسها فتقول:

أنا عاصمة الجليل الأعلى الذي أتربع فوقه ، على جبل الجرمق ، أعلى موقع في فلسطين ، إذ يبلغ ارتفاعه 1208 أمتار ، وأطل منه على الأراضي السورية من جهة الشرق ، فأنا إحدى أعلى مدن فلسطين ، وأطيبها مُناخاً .
والحقيقة أني مبنية على عدد من التلال ، تفصل بينها أودية تتجه نحو الجنوب ، والتلة الممتدة جنوب سفح جبل كنعان ، هي أقدم التلال المعمورة لديّ . 

وجبل كنعان هذا يرتفع عن سطح البحر 950 متراً ، ومن قمّته تستطيعون مشاهدة بحيرة طبريا . 
أنا مدينة جميلة ، مبنية من الحجارة البيضاء النقية ، وتحيط بي أشجار اللوز وأزهارها التي تجعلني أبدو للناظر ، وكأنني حمامة بيضاء تجهز نفسها للطيران ، وقد وصفني بعض الناس بالجنّة ، لما حباني الله من طبيعة رائعة .
أنا صفد ، مدينة تاريخية قديمة ، بناني أجدادكم العرب الكنعانيون في هذا الموقع الاستراتيجي
وأضمّ بين حناياي عدة مساجد ، مثل المسجد الأحمر المبني بالحجارة الحمراء المصقولة ، وجامع الشيخ نعمه ، وجامع الحمام العنبري ، وجامع الأمير فيروز . 
ومن أبرز معالمي التاريخية ،  متحفي الذي يحتوي بداخله على بعض الآثار التاريخية . 
وأنا أشتهر بينابيعي الكثيرة الجميلة ،  مثل : نبع الرمانة ، والزرقاء ، والعافية ،والحمراء ، وبئر الجوزة ، وعين الجن ، وعين التينة . ويمر عبري أربعة أنهار تنبع من جبل الشيخ ، وتصب في نهر الأردن ، وهي : 
نهر حاصبيا ، ونهر بانياس ، ونهر الدّان ، ونهر البريغيث *.*

**

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صفد عبر التاريخ

في العهد العثماني كان لصفد قضاء يضم 78 قرية فلسطينية. وفي العهد البريطاني كان قضاء صفد يضم 69 قرية، والعديد من العشائر . 
ورد ذكرها في النقوش المصرية خلال القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد بأنها من مدن الجليل. 
عرفت في العهد الروماني باسم صيفا وكانت محصنة ومركزا للقسس . 
في العصر الإسلامي ورد ذكرها في القرن الرابع الهجري/ القرن العاشر الميلادي . 
سنة 1140م احتلها الصليبيون الفرنجة وأقاموا فيها قلعة صفد الشهيرة، التي كانت تسيطر على شمال الجليل، وطريق عكا، وطريق دمشق . 
سنة 1188م استردها صلاح الدين الأيوبي من الفرنجة . 
سنة 1240م تنازل عنها الصالح اسماعيل صاحب دمشق، إلى الفرنجة ” كعربون صداقة”، وتحالف ضد الصالح أيوب في مصر، والناصر داوود بالأردن . 
سنة 1266م استردها الظاهر بيبرس المملوكي . 
في زمن المماليك، أصبحت صفد إحدى النيابات في بلاد الشام، ومحطة بريد بين مصر والشام، ويصل إليها الحمام الزاجل في مصر . 
سنة 1516م انتصر السلطان سليم الأول العثماني على السلطان قنصوة الغوري المملوكي في موقعة مرج دابق، وخضعت صفد سنة 1517م للعثمانيين . 
بتاريخ 1948 /4/24 م احتلتها المنظمات الإسرائيلية المسلحة وطردت أهلها الفلسطينيين إلى لبنان وسوريا .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

بلغ عدد سكان مدينة صفد في عام 1922، 8761 نسمة،وبهذا ينخفض هذا العدد عما كان عليه في عام 1908 حوالي 10000 نسمة، يرجع ذلك إلى الظروف السيئة التي تعرض لها سكان المدينة من الأوبئة والمجاعات، وفي عام 1931 وصل عدد سكان المدينة إلى 9441 نسمة، وفي عام1945 قدر عددهم 11930 نسمة، وفي أواخر عهدالانتداب البريطاني وصل عددهم إلى 13386 نسمة، أما في عام 1948 فقد اجبر سكان المدينة على الهجرة حيث بلغ عدد سكان المدينة 2317 نسمة، بسبب تدفق اليهود 1949ليرتفع عددهم في عام 1954 على المدينة، حيث بلغ عددهم 4000 يهودي ثم ارتفع إلى 5500نسمة عام 1950 ثم إلى 15000 نسمة عام 1966، وقد مارست مدينة صفد العديد من النشاطات الاقتصادية مثل: 
 الزراعة: حيث زرعت الأراضي الجبلية المحيطة بمدينة صفد بأشجارالزيتون والعنب والتبغ والأشجار المثمرة الأخرى والخضر والحبوب، وأهم المحاصيل التي تنتجها صفد الزيتون والعنب والتين والبطيخ والمشمش والبرقوق والخوخ والكمثرى والبرتقال . 
الصناعة: توجد في المدينة الصناعات الغذائية والسجائر والدراجات والمطابخ . 
التجارة: نظرا للموقع الجغرافي الهام التي تتمتع به مدينة صفد فإن الحركة التجارية قد نشطت بسبب كونها مركزا سياحيا ومصيفاً مشهورا من مصايف فلسطين،فهي غنية بالمعوقات السياحية، كالمناظر الطبيعية الجميلة والأشجار الباسقة والأماكن التي تروج الحركة وتنشط المواصلات، وتعج صفد بالأسواق التي يأتي إليها السكان من المناطق المجاورة للبيع والشراء . 
النشاط الثقافي في مدينة صفد
وفي عهد الانتداب البريطاني، ضمت صفد ثلاث مدارس، وخاصة في العام الدراسي1942/ 1943مدرستين ابتدائيتين وأخرى ثانوية، وارتفع هذا العدد في العام الدراسي 1946/ 1947ليصل إلى خمس مدارس، ثلاث مدارس للبنين ومدرستين للبنات . 
تأسست المدرسة الرشيدية في صفد عام 1895م، حيث ضمت عام 1898م-1316هـ نحو 27 طالبا يعلمهم معلم واحد ، أما في عام 1318هـ -1900م ارتفع هذا الرقم إلى 30 طالبا مع معلم واحد، أماالمدرسة الإعدادية التي بناها الإنكليز عام 1300هـ- 1883م فقد ضمت 51 طالبا . 
بالإضافة إلى المدارس فقد ضمت صفد العديد من الجمعيات والنوادي الرياضية ومن الجمعيات كان هناك : 
 -1  جمعية اليقظة العلمية التي تدعو إلى التفتح الوطني والوعي القومي . 
 -2  الجمعيات السرية وهدفها تصفية العملاء أو بعض عناصر النظام البريطاني أو الصهيوني مثل جمعية الكف الأحمر وغيرها . 
أما النوادي الرياضية فكان هناك، النادي الرياضي الإسلامي، بالإضافة إلى وجود نشاط مسرحي إقليمي . 
وفي الحرب العالمية الأولى، بلغ عدد المدارس في مركز القضاء وفي جميع ملحقاته 10 مدارس رسمية و 22 مدرسة غير رسمية، وكان في قصبة صفد ثلاث مدارس للذكور، إحداها للحضانة ومدرسة واحدة للإناث ، كان في مدرسة الذكور الابتدائية الأولى 150 طالبا وفي الثانية 70 طالبا وفي الحضانة 60 صبيا ، وفي مدرسة الإناث التي تقرر تفريقها إلى مدرستين 150 طالبة .

معالم المدينة 
توجد الكثير من المعالم التي تظهر الهوية العربية والإسلامية لهذه المدينة مثل الجوامع والزوايا ومنها : 
* الجوامع 
1. جامع الظاهر بيبرس أو الجامع الأحمر 
2. جامع الجوكنداري 
3. الجامع اليوسفي الكبير أو جامع السوق ، اتخذه اليهود معرضا للصور 
4. الصواوين وهدمه اليهود وبقيت مئذنته 
5. جامع سيدنا يعقوب ، جعله اليهود مخزنا للأخشاب . 
* الزوايا 
1. زاوية الشيخ العثماني 
2. زاوية حسام الدين بن عبدالله الصفدي 
3. زاوية الشيخ شمس الدين .

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اعلام المدينة 
ينسب إلى صفد عدد من العلماء باسم الصفدي . 
حكم صفد الشيخ عمر بن زيدان، الشهير باسم ( الشيخ عمر الزيداني ). ابنه الشيخ ظاهر العمرالزيداني ولد في صفد. وتمرد على العثمانيين وحكم الجليل وعجلون، هو وأبناؤه مدةثمانين سنة، وتحالف مع آل شهاب في لبنان ضد الأتراك، ولكن تركيا قضت عليه . 
محمود عثمان، عبد الله الشاعر، المحامي عارف حجازي، المحامي عبد الفتاح النحوي،زكي قدورة، سعيد مراد، عبد سليمان اللحام . 
سكنها الزاهد شيخ الصوفية أحمد بنعطاء ، وكان شيخ بلاد الشام في ذلك الزمان . وقد دفن في صفد سنة 369هـ . 
وان ارتبط اسم صفد, برجالات فلسطين من المناضلين, من صبحي الخضرا الى المفتي أسعد قدورة, ومن الشهيد فؤاد حجازي الى الرئيس محمود عباس أبو مازن, فان المدينة الشامخة, تعانق كبد السماء بكبرياء وتسمو بكل مجيد تليد في سجل الخلود, اذن, هي صفد, بمساجدها وحاراتها, في بيوتها رائعة البناء وفي موقعها, بل في أهلها الذين شردتهم النكبة الكبرى وان بقيت القلوب, في حالة استنفار دائم ليوم موعود وأمل مرصود وعودة سالمة غانمة.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

المدينة اليوم 
مازالت بعض الآثار التي تدل على الهوية العربية الإسلامية لصفد ماثلة للعيان على الرغم من محاولة اليهود طمسها وتغيير معالمها، كما رفعت المباني الحديثة لتشمل معظم أنحاء المدينة. وتعتبر صفد مركزا سياحيا هاما في المنطقة كما تطورت الصناعة فيها . 
وقد أقيمت على أراضي منطقة صفد العديد من المستوطنات الإسرائيلية يوضحها الجدول التالي : 1- روشبينا 
تقع في ظاهر قرية الجاعونة العربية، وعلى مسيرة 11 كم من صفد، تأسست في نهاية عام 1882م، وكان بها 340 يهوديا 
 -2 يسود همعلة 
تقع على ساحل بحيرة الحولة إلى الشمال من قرية تل يل أقيمت عام 1883م، وكان بها 250 يهوديا . 
  -3 مشمارهايرون 
تقع عند جسر بنات يعقوب على بعد ميل واحد جنوبي بحيرة الحولة أقيمت عام 1890م وكان بها 130 يهوديا . 
 -4 المطلة 
تقع على الحدود الفلسطينية اللبنانية وعلى بعد 50 كم من صفد ترتفع عن سطح البحر 500 متر، تأسست عام 1896م وكان بها 220 يهوديا . 
 -5 كفار جلعادي 
تقع جنوبي المطلة وتعرف أيضا باسم تل حي التي تلفظ أحيانا بكلمة طلمة أنشئت عام 1916م وكان بها 650 يهوديا. 
 -6 ابلت هشحرة 
تأسست بتاريخ 30/6/1918م تقع في الشمال الشرقي من تل حاصور وكان بها 520 نسمة. 
أما المستعمرات الـ 19 التي أنشئت في عهد الحكم البريطاني فهي : 
 -7 مان 
أقيمت على القرية المعرفة باسم خان الدويرعام 1939م وكان بها 260 نسمة . 
 -8 دفنة 
أقيمت على بقعة قرية دفنةالعربية تأسست عام 1939م وكان بها 319 يهوديا . 
 -9 عامر 
تأسست عام 1939م وكان بها 240 نسمه . 
 -10 فاهانيم 
تأسست عام 1939م وكان بها 110 نسمه. 
 -11 بيت هيلل 
تأسست عام 1940م في جنوبي دان وكان بها 100نسمة . 
 -12 شعايا شوف 
تأسست عام 1940م وكان بها 100 نسمة . 
 -13 كفار نحميا 
أنشئت عام 1940م وكان بها 160 يهوديا . 
 -14 كفار زولد 
تقع على الحدود السورية الفلسطينية تأسست عام 1942م وبها 290يهوديا . 
 -15 كفار بلوم 
تأسست عام 1943م وكان بها عام 1950م 557 يهوديا . . 
 -16 شامير 
تأسست عام 1944 م وكان بها عام 1950م  334 يهوديا . 
 -17 بيريا 
تأسست عام 1945 في ظاهر صفد الشمالي وكان بها 190 يهوديا . 
 -18 مسكاب عام 
تأسست في أواخر عام 1945م وكان بها 104نسمه . 
 -19 عين زيتيم 
تأسست في أواخر عام 1946م وكان بها 118يهوديا في أواخر عام 1950م . 
 -20 عاميعاد 
تأسست في أواخر عام 1946م وكان بها 118 يهوديا في أواخر عام 1950 م . 
 -21 راميم 
تأسست في أواخر عام 1946م وكان بها 172 يهوديا في أواخر عام 1950م . 
 -22 نعوتموردخاي 
تأسست في الحولة في أواخر عام 1946م وكان بها عام 1950م 384 نسمة . 
 -23  حاصور 
أقيمت في أيار من عام 1947م وكان بها 348 يهوديا عام 1950م . 
 -24 ميعان باروخ
 تأسست عام 1947م بالقرب من الحدود السورية كان بها في نهاية عام 1950م 161 يهوديا. 
 -25 كفار هاناسي 
تأسست في شباط  1948م إلى الشرق من مستعمرة روشبينا وكان بها 225 يهوديا عام 1950م .

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
يعطيكِ الف عافية يا بنت خالتي

ان شاء الله بنجتمع بهالبلاد عن قريب

الله يسعدك ويطول عمرك 
[/align]*

----------


## غير مسجل

الف شكر لكم على هذا الموضوع  المهم والغالي علينا

----------


## دموع الغصون

لكي لا ننسى .. كيف ننسى فلسطينية الحبيبة !! .. سلسلة رائعة لتعريف بأهم و أبرز مدن فلسطين  .. معلومات رائعة وقيمة جداً مزودة بالصور لتعريف بمدينة ~ صفد~  ..كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الجبار ..ننتظر المزيد والمزيد من المدن الفلسطينية 
*... 
دموع الغصون*

----------

